# help help!!!!! polish Hen crowing this morning



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

I have a polish Hen, she is around 2 years old, and she has started crowing on a morning???? Any ideas


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

ChickenJohn said:


> I have a polish Hen, she is around 2 years old, and she has started crowing on a morning???? Any ideas


Maybe she has always wanted to be a boy and is just tired of laying eggs.....


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you sure she was crowing and not doing the egg song? Are you sure she's a she  ?


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Hens will crow when there is no rooster present no matter the age they will do this because she is most likely the dominant hen there for playing a dominant roosters part in the flock


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

It's funny, as she is a defenate Hen, and talking to someone today, they say if you have a rooster present, but now the rooster is gone, she will release a hormone that will make her imitate a roo and she may get worse or she may get better and get board, so hopefully she will get better


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

ChickenJohn said:


> It's funny, as she is a defenate Hen, and talking to someone today, they say if you have a rooster present, but now the rooster is gone, she will release a hormone that will make her imitate a roo and she may get worse or she may get better and get board, so hopefully she will get better


So the rooster is gone then?


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Rooster has gone now, she isn't even the dominant Hen, well makes me think now no one picks on her at all and she doesnt pick on anyone else, so maybe she is the dominant Hen but a silent One


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Help help again my polish has started crowing again , any ideas ?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If you can't have crowing , sounds like you either need to cook her or re-home her. You can't stop a chicken from making noise.


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Im hoping , shes gets board again and stops


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Do you have any friends that would let you borrow a roo???? A few days of having one should help to straighten her out, then you give him back. If there is a neighbor thing going on, just give them a heads up, explain the hen crowing and that you will only have the roo for a few days. Afterwards, when the roo is gone, any time the hen does the squat thing, just give her a little back/hip rub. You will be able to tell that you are doing it right if she puffs up her feathers. Takes about 20-30 seconds.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

There's an old saying..."a whistling woman and a crowing hen, both will come to no good end".


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bee said:


> There's an old saying..."a whistling woman and a crowing hen, both will come to no good end".


Is it had for a hen to crow? I'm confuses


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Depends on if you are allowed to have chickens crowing in your neighborhood or not! 

The old saying referred to a lady, or a hen, who had become too bold~too masculine~ and lost her femininity and genteel ways. Some say it has to do with superstition. Here's a few thoughts on it:



> it was also an Irish proverb: "_A whistling woman and a crowing hen will bring no luck to the house they are in._" Or in London in the 18th century: "_A whistling woman and a crowing hen, Are neither good for God nor men'. _" and "_A whistling woman and a crowing hen, Will frighten the Devil out of his den._" In Nova Scotia this notion can be found in a few folk songs. So what is wrong with whistling women? I can see how a crowing hen would be upsetting. Most of the time roosters crow, a crowing hen would be rather odd-- but why is whistling considered, well... masculine?
> 
> I started thinking about an old theatre superstition: _never whistle in a theatre_ this one goes back to the 17th century in London when sailors often ran the ropes and rigging in theaters when they got sick of the sea. Sailors used whistles to alert each other of falling objects. So whistling in a theatre could have caused chaos and delayed the opening by breaking the set.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

I may try the roo , see what happens cheers


----------



## rosecomb (Sep 5, 2013)

I've heard hens that crow are good show birds?


----------



## rcorliss (Jan 20, 2013)

jacksonT said:


> Hens will crow when there is no rooster present no matter the age they will do this because she is most likely the dominant hen there for playing a dominant roosters part in the flock


I had a polish hen do this.We did not have a roo at the time and she decided she was head honcho.She stopped after we got our roo.


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Looks like a roo may have to be got


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If you can't have a hen crowing, what are you going to do with a rooster that starts crowing at 4am and crows all day ?


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

I dont know , ill have a think , dont think she did it this morning , so hopefully shes board already


----------

